

Ask HN: What do I tell my clients about email images being switched off? - knorthfield

It&#x27;s Friday morning, and again I seem to be having the perennial client hand wringing discussion ritual because people can&#x27;t see the client&#x27;s lovely email images because they have images switched off in their email client.<p>It doesn&#x27;t matter how many times I tell the client to just send nicely written plain text emails. Clients love seeing their logos and products in massive size and multicolour.<p>There seem to be no stats which can reassure clients, most studies seem to suggest roughly 50% of people don&#x27;t see images. A stat I will avoid burdening clients with as it will only worsen their marketing paranoia.<p>So, HN, is there any argument or reasoning I can use to convince clients that they should just get over this compulsion to shove images down people&#x27;s virtual throats?<p>Or at least a way to end these discussions as soon as possible so I&#x27;m not wasting time babysitting corporate egos.
======
nodata
Calm your attitude, they made a decision on what is important to them, just as
did you. Their deciding differently doesn't make you right and them wrong.

Give them the statistics and let them decide.

------
artumi-richard
No. There is nothing you can do. There is nothing you can say. Choose a battle
you can win.

